# Vacation Ideas ?



## PoukieBear (Feb 12, 2020)

Hubby and I just got back from a wonderful week in Jamaica.  He's already obsessed with our next vacation, and told me that I could choose where to go for our anniversary in July.   He definitely was NOT expecting me to blurt out "TEXAS" !   Can you say BBQ Road trip!?!?

I already know we need to spend a day waiting in line at Franklin's BBQ, because DUH!
Tell me where else I need to go  :)


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 12, 2020)

Dine at the Salt Lick right out side Austin as long as you'll be right there for Franklins, it's world class Q. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2020)

I would say to Weight Watchers,

Warren


----------



## PoukieBear (Feb 12, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I would say to Weight Watchers,
> 
> Warren



You callin' me FAT ?!?!  

LOL.  I'll go to WW after my trip.


----------



## Mayor (Feb 12, 2020)

While not food related cause you sometimes need a break a trip to San Antonio is a must.  Go spend some time at the Alamo and then the river walk you won't regret it.  Happy Birthday and have a no-cookin good time.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 12, 2020)

You're braver then me to go to Texas in July. It get a little to warm for this northerner.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 12, 2020)

Do the pulled pork challenge.  Get PP from North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Alabama, and finish up at the Rendezvous in good old Memphis TN!

Dave


----------



## zwiller (Feb 12, 2020)

I wanna hear about Jamaica!!!  How was the jerk?  All my friends and family say it is highly overrrated.  I say they went to wrong places.  I am determined to make some killer jerk.  Even have the piemento wood and whole allspice.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 12, 2020)

PoukieBear said:


> I already know we need to spend a day waiting in line at Franklin's BBQ, because DUH!
> Tell me where else I need to go :)



If you're going to Franklin's you'll be 25 minutes from me. Come on by and I'll cook you up some really good Q. I  also have a pool that Aaron is lacking and in July, you may find that appealing  

Louis Muellers (or something like that) in Taylor TX is an institution that goes back way before Franklin's and is known to be some of the best BBQ on the planet. Their beef ribs are to die for!! But I could do some of those ribs for you and not charge you an arm and a leg for them.

Another place that's hugely popular is Coopers in Llano. Be prepared to stand in line though, possibly a line longer than Franklin's is known for. Coopers never runs out though as far as I know.

Then there is Black's in Lockhart. They have been around a LONG time and are also known to have some of the best Q you'll ever eat.

There's a couple for you,
Robert


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 12, 2020)

If you go to San Antonio, you have to go to Rudy's BBQ. Several years ago it was featured on Man Versus Food. The Hill Country in Fredricksburg is very scenic. If you go up north, there's a place called the Stockyards in Fort Worth with great places to eat.


----------



## tropics (Feb 12, 2020)

I was going to say 

 tx smoker
 house he can cook.
Richie


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 12, 2020)

Dirty Nails said:


> If you go to San Antonio, you have to go to Rudy's BBQ.



Rudy's makes decent Q but they are more famous for their sauce. Truth is they don't smoke their own meats though. I was at a Rudy's several years ago early in the morning and there was a truck around back unloading food and the sign on the side of the truck said "Purveyors of Fine Smoked Meats". They are also a chain and cater more to the masses than the truly epic BBQ places scattered all over Texas. I do love going in there for the sausage, egg, and cheese breakfast tacos. Just love their sausage and that's saying a lot being that I make all my own sausages. Rudy's is the ONLY place I buy any, but only in the tacos.

If you're really big into sausage, there is a place in Elgin called Meyers that supposedly makes some of the best sausage in the country.

If you make it to Fredericksburg and like wine, you'll be in heaven!! Many many places out there making some world class wine. It is also home to Opa's sausage, which I have had and it's excellent.

There is also a place in Lexington that is very well known for excellent Q but I can't remember the name of it. I believe it's "Mom's" or something like that.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 12, 2020)

Dirty Nails said:


> If you go up north, there's a place called the Stockyards in Fort Worth with great places to eat.



Now this is a fact!! Some incredible food at The Stockyards. You will have a lot to choose from and you won't leave hungry   If you're into steaks, that's the place to go...or my house 



tropics said:


> I was going to say
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Richie. If she and her husband want to come, I can roll out the red carpet, put them up in some really nice accommodations, and provide a nice meal or two for them. Heck, I'd even buy another one of those 103 subprimal rib sections just for them and cook it all however they want it done.

Leaving the light on,
Robert


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Rudy's makes decent Q but they are more famous for their sauce. Truth is they don't smoke their own meats though. I was at a Rudy's several years ago early in the morning and there was a truck around back unloading food and the sign on the side of the truck said "Purveyors of Fine Smoked Meats". They are also a chain and cater more to the masses than the truly epic BBQ places scattered all over Texas. I do love going in there for the sausage, egg, and cheese breakfast tacos. Just love their sausage and that's saying a lot being that I make all my own sausages. Rudy's is the ONLY place I buy any, but only in the tacos.
> 
> If you make it to Fredericksburg and like wine, you'll be in heaven!! Many many places out there making some world class wine. It is also home to Opa's sausage, which I have had and it's excellent.
> 
> Robert



Robert,
   Wow - I lived in San Antonio for three years and I had no idea. The Rudy's out on Hwy 151 near SeaWorld always had dwindling wood supplies out back. I guess that's how they keep things warmed/heated? I forgot about Opa's sausage. That's some good stuff right there. I do miss the sausage/chorizo, egg and cheese breakfast tacos. Dirty Nails


----------



## tander28 (Feb 12, 2020)

Salt Lick was great scenery and solid food!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 12, 2020)

Pecan Lodge in Deep Ellum (Dallas)


----------



## seenred (Feb 12, 2020)

PoukieBear said:


> Hubby and I just got back from a wonderful week in Jamaica.  He's already obsessed with our next vacation, and told me that I could choose where to go for our anniversary in July.   He definitely was NOT expecting me to blurt out "TEXAS" !   Can you say BBQ Road trip!?!?
> 
> I already know we need to spend a day waiting in line at Franklin's BBQ, because DUH!
> Tell me where else I need to go  :)



I'd like to hear more about your experience in Jamaica.  Mrs. Red and I are booked for our first Caribbean beach vacation in June.  We're staying in an all-inclusive in Dominican Republic...but a resort in Jamaica was on our short list.  Any tips or experiences that a noob should know about vacationing in the Caribbean?

And I'm with Dan...Texas in July is gonna be a hot mother!  But it'll be a lot fun of too, if you can bear the heat.

Red


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2020)

PoukieBear said:


> You callin' me FAT ?!?!
> 
> LOL.  I'll go to WW after my trip.



Nah I was implying after trip. Sorry you misunderstood.

Warren


----------



## texomakid (Feb 12, 2020)

Several years ago my job had me passing through Giddings and a friend suggested stopping at the City Meat Market for BBQ. Talk about a step back in time. I believe there is a similar one in Luling by the same name. These places are basic "joints" or "dives" but the que is authentic and to me their history is very interesting as well as good que. I've always been partial to the run down dives with dark brown smoke colored walls that serve you on butcher paper and an ice cold Coke. I'm sure if I ever get the opportunity I'd like to check out Frankins. There's so many BBQ joints in Lockhart I think one would have to stay a couple of days to make an objective opinion (sounds like fun actually.) The only time I ever went through Lockhart all but Blacks was closed and we ate there (Easter Sunday) and it was good. 

My guess is you won't find anything better than at Roberts house.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for the likes JC in GB and Derek717 they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JJS (Feb 12, 2020)

Blacks BBQ in San Marcos. 
I worked in Texas for the better part of a year and they had arguably the best brisket of all of the places we ate. the ribs, chicken and sides were all top notch as well.


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2020)

Sounds like a Plan, You won't regret a Texas BBQ Road Trip, Besides tasting the BEST BBQ in the country you will get to see some beautiful country and cities and meet a lot of wonderful people.
Lockhart, TX BBQ Capitol of the World  Just so many great places all over the state, Just can't go wrong.

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 12, 2020)

Now I wanna go to Texas! 

Don't forget the desserts, topped with Blue Bell ice cream.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 12, 2020)

seenred said:


> And I'm with Dan...Texas in July is gonna be a hot mother!



Not as hot as August!! 

Dog days of August are real,
Robert


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2020)

Here is another, look up their web site   
*“Kerry Bexley and Tootsie Tomanetz have cooked up something special at Snow’s BBQ in Lexington!” –TexasCountryReporter.com*

In Lockhart there are several very old BBQ places , Just so many all over the state.

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 12, 2020)

Myself, I'd go to Robert's (

 tx smoker
) place. You won't have to stand in line for two hours, the food will be authentic, great Texas BBQ, and then there's the pool! I can understand the BBQ pilgrimage, we did that about ten years back. We had a friend who lived in Austin at the time and paid her two teeners to get up early and stand in line at Franklin's for us. You've got a ton of great local recommendations here, but if you're like me, you want to eat at the places you've seen on TV, which is why I threw out the Salt Lick. Call in advance and find out when the music happens, you can make the trip there last for more than just a great meal. Oh, bring cash too, that's a requirement. RAY









						Driftwood
					

Come see us where it all began in the midst of rolling hills, abundant wildlife, century-old oak trees and native wildflowers. Experience Salt Lick history as you enter the restaurant by our open pit where we have smoked our meats since 1967. After a short scenic drive from Austin, you will...




					saltlickbbq.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Not as hot as August!! Dog days of August are real, Robert



You Texas folks only* THINK* you know what hot is! I'll give it to you that it gets a little warm there in the summer months, but if you want* HOT* just come out to the desert, only slightly cooler than hell itself. RAY


----------



## PoukieBear (Feb 12, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Do the pulled pork challenge.  Get PP from North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Alabama, and finish up at the Rendezvous in good old Memphis TN!
> 
> Dave



Oh, how I wish I had enough time to do that epic road trip!  Unfortunately I don't think we'll have time for that this year.  But it's definitely something we'd enjoy doing.



zwiller said:


> I wanna hear about Jamaica!!!  How was the jerk?  All my friends and family say it is highly overrrated.  I say they went to wrong places.  I am determined to make some killer jerk.  Even have the piemento wood and whole allspice.



The Jerk is amazing !  We had it every day, sometimes twice a day.  At our resort (Grand Palladium, Montego Bay) they have 2 jerk huts on the beaches.   Everything is freshly made and the sauces are to die for.

Making sauce and seasoning at home is a lot of work, but probably worth it!  Hubby ended up buying 7 different kinds of sauce and spices to bring home.



tx smoker said:


> If you're going to Franklin's you'll be 25 minutes from me. Come on by and I'll cook you up some really good Q. I  also have a pool that Aaron is lacking and in July, you may find that appealing
> 
> Louis Muellers (or something like that) in Taylor TX is an institution that goes back way before Franklin's and is known to be some of the best BBQ on the planet. Their beef ribs are to die for!! But I could do some of those ribs for you and not charge you an arm and a leg for them.
> 
> ...



Amazing!  I would LOVE to come visit you!  I'll send you a PM closer to our travel dates.  



seenred said:


> I'd like to hear more about your experience in Jamaica.  Mrs. Red and I are booked for our first Caribbean beach vacation in June.  We're staying in an all-inclusive in Dominican Republic...but a resort in Jamaica was on our short list.  Any tips or experiences that a noob should know about vacationing in the Caribbean?
> 
> And I'm with Dan...Texas in July is gonna be a hot mother!  But it'll be a lot fun of too, if you can bear the heat.
> 
> Red



You're going to love your vacation!  DR is really nice, and the food is much better than in Cuba, but not quite as good as in Jamaica.

The people in DR are very friendly, you won't have any issues.  

Tip your maid really well, and not just with $$.  We usually bring some really nice chocolate bars, some colouring books and crayons, school supplies, some really nice shampoo and conditioners.... stuff that we take for granted and is not available to them.  

The only thing I would say to watch out for are the sales people.  Some resorts will have a "traveler's club" or something like that, which is almost like a time share business and they will try and talk you into purchasing it.  They can sometimes be pushy, and once you agree to go to their presentation, you will waste 3-4 hours of your day and regret all of it.  Just be firm but polite and let them know you are not interested.  Or just lie and say you already are a member!

Poor hubby is dealing with a bad case of sand flea bites.... (i don't have a single bite!)  When you get there, look at people's lower legs, and if they are covered in red bites, then stay off the beach when the sun starts to go down.   And bring some bug spray.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for the like ofelles it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## seenred (Feb 12, 2020)

PoukieBear said:


> You're going to love your vacation!  DR is really nice, and the food is much better than in Cuba, but not quite as good as in Jamaica.
> 
> The people in DR are very friendly, you won't have any issues.
> 
> ...



Wow lots of good tips there PoukieBear...Thanks!!  Always helps avoid bad experiences to get advice from folks who've already been there done that...

Red


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 12, 2020)

Yep Coopers in Austin is the best Q I've had at a public place.  And the Riverwalk in San Antonio is fun.  The Alamo was meh but had to check it out once (block checked)  If you do the Riverwalk in December, it's great lit up


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 12, 2020)

Well, of all the places mentioned thus far, the most iconic (not necessarily the most famous) are Black's in Lockhart, Louie Muellers in Taylor, The Salt Lick in Driftwood, and Cooper's in Llano.

I've never been to the Coopers in Austin but if it's the same stuff as in Llano, I'd agree with the above assessment.

I've also never eaten at The Salt Lick but have driven by it many times. The setting is out of a storybook. It is just gorgeous!! Food is supposed to be pretty darned good too   Once again I cannot swear to this about Salt Lick, but can for Cooper's. The food is done open pit versus in a smoker so it's a bit of a different BBQ experience but still outstanding!! If you go to Cooper's be VERY careful. They are world famous for their pork chops and one of them will feed about 8 people  They are huge. You walk up to the pit and see all this gorgeous food sitting on a grate over the fire and you want a little of this, and a little of that, and a chunk of a couple other things, then some sides, and of course dessert. Next thing you know it's a $40 lunch and more food than you'll ever eat unless you're in training for an appearance on Man vs Food. They probably go through more to-go boxes than they do food...but it's fantastic!! You'll eat good leftovers for a week

Now to the final nugget on this one. One place you can go for excellent BBQ, great service, a really nice environment, and a menu that is far more than just basic BBQ staples is Casa TX  You may have to wait a couple hours but you won't do it standing in line. You can do it lounging in the pool with a cocktail, glass of wine, or a margarita, and some great company (that will be Tracy. I'll be cooking).

Reporting from just north of Austin,
Robert


----------



## negolien (Feb 12, 2020)

gl on trip hope u have fun


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2020)

We'll be making a trip to Bama in the fall and plan on stopping in Waco to visit some friends.

No we're not going to see Chip and whats her name at magnolia.  We do want to check out Homestead Gristmill. We and our friends from Bama buy our grits from them. I'll forges so that is an added bonus to this stop. Since we get good Q all the time at home we'll be saving the bulk of our food adventure for several days in New Orleans.






						Homestead Gristmill - Homestead Craft Village
					

Watch the milling process from start to finish in this restored 18th century waterwheel-powered gristmill. Tour the mill store and try fresh samples of ...




					www.homesteadcraftvillage.com


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 12, 2020)

Mayor said:


> While not food related cause you sometimes need a break a trip to San Antonio is a must.  Go spend some time at the Alamo and then the river walk you won't regret it.  Happy Birthday and have a no-cookin good time.



Have to agree with this.  I did it the opposite though when I went to TX.  Started in San Antonio did the Alamo and Riverwalk then went to Franklin's for my birthday!

Also if you want to go to a little touristy place you can go to Gruene as well.


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 13, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> If you make it to Fredericksburg and like wine, you'll be in heaven!! Many many places out there making some world class wine. *It is also home to Opa's sausage, which I have had and it's excellent.*
> 
> Robert



Love Opa’s Jap & Cheese. I’d pay good money for that formula. 

Opie’s out on Hwy 71 in Spicewood is an option.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 13, 2020)

PoukieBear said:


> Hubby and I just got back from a wonderful week in Jamaica.  He's already obsessed with our next vacation, and told me that I could choose where to go for our anniversary in July.   He definitely was NOT expecting me to blurt out "TEXAS" !   Can you say BBQ Road trip!?!?
> 
> I already know we need to spend a day waiting in line at Franklin's BBQ, because DUH!
> Tell me where else I need to go  :)


Kruetz BBQ in Lockhart(right outside Austin), City Market in Luling, Coopers in Llano & New Braunfels.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 13, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> If you're going to Franklin's you'll be 25 minutes from me. Come on by and I'll cook you up some really good Q. I  also have a pool that Aaron is lacking and in July, you may find that appealing
> 
> Louis Muellers (or something like that) in Taylor TX is an institution that goes back way before Franklin's and is known to be some of the best BBQ on the planet. Their beef ribs are to die for!! But I could do some of those ribs for you and not charge you an arm and a leg for them.
> 
> ...


There is also a Black's BBQ in New Braunfels, TX..same family., the son Kent runs it. I live right behind the place.

HT


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2020)

You have a lot to think about already, and haven't even scratched the surface. Kinda all depends which part of the state you are looking at for the road trip.

Gary


----------



## sandyut (Feb 15, 2020)

my son in-law is from Dallas - he like this place too Kreuz Market.  has a brisket from there - good and very Texas style.

sorry took a couple days for the name to come to me.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 21, 2020)

PoukieBear said:


> You're going to love your vacation!  DR is really nice, and the food is much better than in Cuba, but not quite as good as in Jamaica.


Our friends did a W.Carib cruise we couldn’t make, and Jamaica was their favorite stop. Recall they had some great local food and drinks crawls. Will see if I can dust off their and my memory ...


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2020)

Nothing against the USA but with the Canadian dollar in the toilet we stay in Canada(summer)or fly over the States and vacation in the  Caribbean or Mexico.(winter) Better bang for your buck IMHO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2020)

Can't help you, Poukie!!
Only ever took one Vacation in my Life, and that was 3 days in Canada.
LOL---You've been there!!

Bear


----------

